# Smoker shopping - help and ideas welcome



## irb75 (Sep 5, 2018)

Looking to get started smoking but am still in the information gathering phase.  While I'm still in that
information gathering phase I'd like to learn what some of you might recommend based on my environment and preferences. Rather than try to pinpoint a single strategy I'd like to share an overview of what my environment looks like, my time to spare,
and my setup so maybe we can identify what will work and what wont work.

First I'd like to share what I DO have:
   - a char-broil "commercial series" 4-burner propane grill
   - a 10x10 deck on which the grill and the smoker will reside (small cooking area)
   - a nearby external power outlet (potential electric smoker)

Budget: $500 or less

Typical smoking sessions:  can occasionally dedicate all-day smokes with more (realistic) frequent 3-6 hour smokes; probably smoking 1-2 times per month max.

Meat and food preference:  anything from ribs, brisket, ham, chicken, fish, and venison; pretty much anything meaty/tasty

Smoking preferences:  the pecking order would probably be wood >> charcoal >> gas >> electric *from what I know about flavor produced and initial preferences

I have read that wood will generally take the most hands-on approach from start to finish, as will charcoal also require a bit of manipulation to keep the temperature level.  Wood chips can be used with gas and electric smokers as well which can produce nice flavors with less maintenance during the session. I certainly do not mind (actually quite enjoy) tending to a smoker which bodes well for a choice of wood smokers - then there may be times when I will need to set it and leave for 1-2 hours at a time.  Not sure how conducive that is for wood smokers.

Some of the units I've briefly considered are:

Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker
Landmann Smokey Mountain Series

Hoping the community here can guide me a bit - thanks!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 5, 2018)

I’d buy a weber Smokey mountain


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 5, 2018)

There is a ton of amazing food produced by the WSM and it is used by some competition teams. With an add on fan and controller, you could probably neglect it for a couple hours at a time especially if you use the Minion or snake method. Based on what your "requirements" are, the WSM would be a great choice. By the largest one, it's in your price range and you won't be limited by space. Additionally, you can use it for higher temperature searing and cooking that your gasser probably won't be able to do as effectively.


----------



## Will Smoke (Sep 5, 2018)

great deals on pellet smokers shot out Pit Boss


----------



## jcollins (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 14.5 WSM and a MES 30 i really like them both... The only thing id change about my WSM is the size i wish i could have afforded the 22.5. On the MES i wish it was bigger as well and the only other thing i personally dont like is using wood chips and the chip loader although there is a very good fix which is the A-MAZE-N pellet smoker tray it smokes for about 11 hours straight vs loading chips every hour in the MES. Other than whats stated above i really like both of my smokers. They both have a small footprint (even the bigger versions as well) and they both are very easy to use. The WSM is a little more clean up but not too bad.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 5, 2018)

I asked this on another thread, but never got a response.  I am just curious about the pellet usage on a pellet smoker.  Using the tube is easy enough, but about how many pounds of pellets get used in, say, a 7 hour smoke?  Considering toying with a pellet or wood smoker along side my MES.  I guess for that matter, and related to a wood smoker, how many sticks used in a 7 hour as well, for comparrison.

Thanks


----------



## jcollins (Sep 5, 2018)

The tray uses about 15 oz of pellets per 11-12hrs and 16oz in a pound so imma say you should get 1 smoke session per pound (depending on what your smoking of course) and a 5lb bag from A-MAZE-N is 15.99 so your paying $3.20 per 11-12 hours. as for stick burning idk and the WSM i use chunks and im unsure of the price /poundage of the wood but its not that expensive i dont believe.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 5, 2018)

jcollins said:


> The tray uses about 15 oz of pellets per 11-12hrs


Thanks...I never would have thought it would be such a small amount...very helpful.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 5, 2018)

If you're asking about the pellet usage of a pellet smoker, the answer is.......it depends. Variables include brand and type of pellet, temperature you're smoking at, ambient temperature and weather, etc. That said, on my pellet smoker, I use about a pound per hour cooking around 225. 

Same variables apply to the stick burner, but you can expect at least one new stick every 45 minutes or so, though you will use three or four to get the fire going.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 5, 2018)

oldsmokerdude said:


> That said, on my pellet smoker, I use about a pound per hour cooking around 225.



Thanks for the reply.  I misread the previous.  This makes more sense.  

Sorry irb...I shouldn't have highjacked the thread.  This gets me the answers I needed.


----------



## jcollins (Sep 5, 2018)

And you will have to keep in mind a lot of factors play into how well/long these burn as in, Brand of pellet, Density of pellet how you store the pellets, air flow in your smoker, and likely many more that can prolong or shorten actual smoke time


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Sep 5, 2018)

A 10 x 10 deck doesn't leave much room for storage, etc.
I saw that electric is low on your list, but check out the Smokin-It electric smokers.  I have the #3 and love it. The last smoke I did for 4 racks of ribs only took 4 oz of chunk cherry and 2 oz of hickory so I don't need a lot of room for wood storage. If you are cooking for a couple of people, the #1 may work as it is small and semi-portable.  Check out the their forum for more insights.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Sep 5, 2018)

I never used a WSM myself but started with a Brinkmann vertical water smoker. Similar design WAY less quality. The WSM is pretty much the head of the class for vertical water smokers. You will be very happy with that if you go in that direction. That being said, I would never consider giving up my OKJ Highland unless I could afford a high end horizontal offset. In the $500 range you are limited to some pretty good choices if you decided to go with an offset but you won't get near the quality construction and ease of use that you would get out of the WSM. For $300 you get the 22" version and can fit most any normal sized meat on that. My Brinkmann is 18" and I have few issues with fitting meat. Those extra four inches will make just about any cook so much easier for you. Now if you are willing to wait until the Christmas season then maybe you could stumble across a crazy deal like I found when I bought my OKJ at Walmart for $75 last December. If you aren't in a rush then I would suggest waiting until the December time frame on the off chance that whatever you choose might be on some kind of Winter clearance. Just my two cents. 

George


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 5, 2018)

As a man who went from a Brinkmann El Cheapo junker to a MES 40, I love electric. You can get an AMNPS 5x8 and burn pellets for over night smokes. <The MES also allows you to cold smoke etc with ease due to the AMNPS>.

I know the electric smokers are fairly cheap to run. <With how much stuff I smoke, which at times is twice weekly in one form or another> the bill has gone up..maybe at most, 8 bucks? I'd need to do a break down and comparison.

My MES 40 cost under 300 at Fleet Farm..a 25 pound of pellets at Walmart costs 16 dollars. I still buy higher quality pellets then that in 5 or 10 pound bags for under 5 bucks a bag, and it takes a long time to use even a pound up to be fair.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 5, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> As a man who went from a Brinkmann El Cheapo junker to a MES 40, I love electric. You can get an AMNPS 5x8 and burn pellets for over night smokes. <The MES also allows you to cold smoke etc with ease due to the AMNPS>.
> 
> I know the electric smokers are fairly cheap to run. <With how much stuff I smoke, which at times is twice weekly in one form or another> the bill has gone up..maybe at most, 8 bucks? I'd need to do a break down and comparison.
> 
> My MES 40 cost under 300 at Fleet Farm..a 25 pound of pellets at Walmart costs 16 dollars. I still buy higher quality pellets then that in 5 or 10 pound bags for under 5 bucks a bag, and it takes a long time to use even a pound up to be fair.


+1   Agree especially w/AMNPS


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 5, 2018)

Denny now could also be a good time as stores are clearing space for another seasonal inventory. Most don't store any stock from year to year anymore. Look for the larger size like the 40" they hold full size pieces of ribs and much easier to fit other cuts in. Oh and more pies at a time.  :rolleyes: :D

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 5, 2018)

My 2¢....
It does not matter what you settle in with, there will be a learning curve.
$500 is a good figure, helps to give relative advice.



irb75 said:


> Looking to get started smoking but am still in the information gathering phase.



OK, good intel there. Then you narrow down to a WSM or another BBQ, an LSM.
Both of which are probably over your $500 figure. Right?

Then you throw a wench in the works.....



irb75 said:


> I certainly do not mind (actually quite enjoy) tending to a smoker which bodes well for a choice of wood smokers - then there may be times when I will need to set it and leave for 1-2 hours at a time. Not sure how conducive that is for wood smokers.



My advice is generally specific. I have an Electric Smoker, highly modified, to do my kind of smoking.
Key there is *Smoking*, not necessarily cooking. Because I smoke from Ambient (Cold), up to what ever the target is.
But I can use it as an outdoor oven that also can smoke food. The process of making 3,2,1, Ribs is a perfect example. Smoke for 3 hours, wrap in foil and roast for 2 hours. Then unwrap and finish roasting for 1 hour. All running at 225° for 6+ hours.
But I separated the smoke making, and the internal temperature control, from what Masterbuilt provided. Then further modified that by making my electric smokers heating element controllable below 100°. So I get really serious about Smoking. And electric gives me that kind of control.

But for Bar-B-Queing, I prefer my Char Broil gas burner for it's easy control. Flame broiled, if you will.

Sounds like what you want is cooking over a wood, or charcoal, fire. Which will impart a smokey flavor, or a wood/charcoal flavor.
So you might be happiest with the WSM or LSM.
But you have a learning curve ahead.


----------



## irb75 (Sep 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the great feedback so far - here are some responses and comments:

1. Can the electric smokers like the MES be stored outside?  I should have listed that as a requirement of storage.
2. Which smokers are best suited for outside storage or can all be stored outside with the proper cover?
3. The A-MAZE-N tray system (or Bradley smoker) seems to be the answer to the question I had about leaving it unattended for a period of time.
4. What makes one prefer the horizontal type over a vertical type?
5. I will be buying a unit before month's end.
6. The 10x10 space is not going to be large enough for most horizontal smokers (with the grill already in place).
7. Anyone have experience with the electric Bradley smoker and the wood pucks?

I'm torn between propane and electric at this point...those seem to check the most boxes on the list.  I'd love to cook with all wood but realistically will need to walk away with 2 kids to chase after.


----------



## irb75 (Sep 5, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> As a man who went from a Brinkmann El Cheapo junker to a MES 40, I love electric. You can get an AMNPS 5x8 and burn pellets for over night smokes. <The MES also allows you to cold smoke etc with ease due to the AMNPS>.
> 
> I know the electric smokers are fairly cheap to run. <With how much stuff I smoke, which at times is twice weekly in one form or another> the bill has gone up..maybe at most, 8 bucks? I'd need to do a break down and comparison.
> 
> My MES 40 cost under 300 at Fleet Farm..a 25 pound of pellets at Walmart costs 16 dollars. I still buy higher quality pellets then that in 5 or 10 pound bags for under 5 bucks a bag, and it takes a long time to use even a pound up to be fair.



TomKnollRFV - where do you put the AMNPS 5x8 when using it?  directly on a cooking shelf?


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Sep 5, 2018)

You could still have a great experience with the WSM but if you have decided to go gas or electric then I would choose electric. My choice would be the MES 40. There are too many positive comments on here for them to be false. I’ve considered one myself for those long smokes where I’d love to get some rest.

George


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

irb75 said:


> Thanks everyone for the great feedback so far - here are some responses and comments:
> 
> 1. Can the electric smokers like the MES be stored outside?  I should have listed that as a requirement of storage.
> 2. Which smokers are best suited for outside storage or can all be stored outside with the proper cover?
> ...




The MES 40 can be stored outside. I got a cover for mine, that is all. I've actually used it during storms that caused flash flooding. The food still turned out good, I just look like a drowned rat during the experience. The thing is to avoid mold etc etc, you just wanna fire it up at least once every other week. Even if yer not gonna use it, just run it up to maximum temp, roll smoke for an hour or two, let it cool down and recover. 

As for the AMNPS...yep. I just gotta say Yep. I pretty much do every major smoking session as an overnight with it. Even if the pellets don't go on smoldering like I planned..the cooking is still done. 

As for the Bradley..I looked at one, but frankly it's a super expensive way to smoke. A 48 pack of the pucks costs about 20 USD. They claim, at a rate of it using one every 20 mins..that it'll do '8 to 9 smokes' which isn't true. At all. I can buy a 20 pound bag of Traeger Pellets for the same amount and that'll last ..I don't know. I buy pellets on sale when I don't need them, but I can safetly say, I'd guess 20 pounds of pellets would last me a year I suspect. I have some thing like closer to 60 pounds of pellets and 20 pounds of wood chips.

Furthermore the Bradley models that are cheaper don't have an autofeed system, you have to still hit the button, thus really not removing the concerns of long smokes requiring you to constantly baby it. Along with it requiring a dual heating element set up as I was lead to understand. One of those elements is at the bottom of what looks like a giant water trap <The puck loader>.

PS: I might be biased as I thoroughly enjoy the versatility of the MES, and the fact if some thing goes wrong, this forum likely has the solution..and it doesn't require a propietary expensive thing to use it as intended.


----------



## zachd (Sep 6, 2018)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss...466001f5-692a349-fefbd82a7b685c20&athena=true

I am highly considering getting rid of my MES and going this route


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 6, 2018)

Although I'm pretty sure you'll be happy with whichever smoker you choose. I'll cast my vote for the WSM. Basically it's a set-it-an-forget-it. With the added feature of NO electrical parts going south during a smoke. Will still work during a black out, customer service is great, will last for many years, and finally you can do almost anything on them from cold smoking to high heat smokes. Oh I forgot you don't have to worry about running out of propane.

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 6, 2018)

While the Bradley has it's appeal, it also has the flaw of availability. I live in a very, um, Metropolitan area. I had to order pucks for my Bradley. And they were the most expensive fuel to burn.
So I looked for a better way.
All around me I can easily buy pellets, and a variety of types. A part of my reason for joining SMF was to research other, more modern ways to transition away from Bradley's system. Years ago, nearly 2 decades, I bought into the Bradley system and got one of their smoke generators they sell for smoke house builders. It found it's way onto a Brinkman Smoke N Grill (UDS) I had, and smoked salmon and almonds for much of it's life.
Here at SMF I found the well spring of knowledge, and soon joined the MES group, and eventually got an AMNPS, and completed my transition away from the overpriced and difficult to get Bradley pucks.
The MES smoker is actually the first smoker I've ever bought, all others over my lifetime of smoking meats were home grown units using stripped out large electrical enclosures, home made boxes, and even one old porcelain refrigerator.
Always using an electric element to heat chips to smoking. Never using my smokers to actually cook items, but to flavor and preserve meats for me to enjoy.
So decide if you want to cook meat with a smokey flavor, or smoke meat.
I like that Pit Boss linked by ZachD. But I don't like the 150° minimum temperature. Cold smoking is done at temperatures lower than 100°. (Cheeses, Butters, Fishes, and Nuts, are some I've done.)

Choose wisely, enjoy much!

Edit In: Oh, and all my stuff lives outside, under covers when not in use.


----------



## irb75 (Sep 6, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> My 2¢....
> It does not matter what you settle in with, there will be a learning curve.
> $500 is a good figure, helps to give relative advice.
> 
> ...



I can definitely see myself looking at cold smoking as I read that it is great for seafood, steak, and wild game.  My wife enjoys salmon/fish and I hunt and will enjoy steaks and venison.  I wouldnt want to cook those meats for very long as they are leaner.


----------



## irb75 (Sep 6, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Although I'm pretty sure you'll be happy with whichever smoker you choose. I'll cast my vote for the WSM. Basically it's a set-it-an-forget-it. With the added feature of NO electrical parts going south during a smoke. Will still work during a black out, customer service is great, will last for many years, and finally you can do almost anything on them from cold smoking to high heat smokes. Oh I forgot you don't have to worry about running out of propane.
> 
> Chris



I'm not sure I'd like to manage and dispose of charcoal that much although I love the flavor.


----------



## irb75 (Sep 6, 2018)

irb75 said:


> TomKnollRFV - where do you put the AMNPS 5x8 when using it?  directly on a cooking shelf?



Apologies I did not know until this morning that the AMNPS is lit from the side and not heated by an element.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

irb75 said:


> Apologies I did not know until this morning that the AMNPS is lit from the side and not heated by an element.


No worries..

As for using a smoker beyond just at 250f..well...just looking at how to make bacon etc. You can't buy buckboard bacon in a store, but it's darn tasty and thats one of those things that you'd probably be hard pressed to make with a charcoal smoker. <I'm guessing it's hard to keep the temp of a charcoal smoker around 160f is all. Charcoal for me is now entirely a fuel to grill up steak>


----------



## irb75 (Sep 6, 2018)

So it seems that many of these smokers can be made to cold smoke if you can fit something like the AMNPS inside.  Would that be a good general rule of thumb?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

irb75 said:


> So it seems that many of these smokers can be made to cold smoke if you can fit something like the AMNPS inside.  Would that be a good general rule of thumb?


Correct. It's just electric is really the most newbie friendly <or in my case, the fact I can't physically bend over repeatedly to feed charcoal etc in>.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 6, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> <or in my case, the fact I can't physically bend over repeatedly to feed charcoal etc in>



:DThe hazzards and consequences of being a cook!!!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> :DThe hazzards and consequences of being a cook!!!!


Ha..more like the hazards of back surgery. If I was dumb enough I'd try to put my MES on a standard so the bottom of iti s about knee level. I also know the first big storm BANG there goes my MES ;)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2018)

Tom thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.
Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 6, 2018)

irb75 said:


> So it seems that many of these smokers can be made to cold smoke if you can fit something like the AMNPS inside.  Would that be a good general rule of thumb?



Yes, and no.
The reason I modified my MES 30 as far as I did was to have as much temperature control as I could.
The Masterbuilt Smokers have a range between 100° and 275°. I needed tighter, lower temperature control.
So I made a bypass switch that allows me to use an external temperature control. I chose an Inkbird Control <Link< for reasons I could use it to Sous Vide, and also for running my MES 30 below the standard control temp, and more importantly in a tighter degree range. It will control my MES 30 in a 6° range, 2 below set point, and an overshoot of 4 degrees. Set at a 1° range. So the Inkbird runs the heating element inside my MES.
I did my own version of a "Mailbox Mod" that uses 96" of 4" aluminum dryer vent tubing to convey the smoke from my box, around and over to the side of my MES. 
Since the Inkbird alternates between heating and cooling cycles, I have a small box fan that comes on during the non-heating mode and cools the aluminum tube.
Between the AMNPS burning pellets for 11 hours, and the Inkbird maintaining the smokers internal temperature, and cooling the smoke being induced into the smoker, it is a true 11 hour No-Touch cold smoker.
Even after the AMNPS has burnt out, the Inkbird continues to maintain the temperature in my MES until I drag my buns out back to gather up my overnight run of cold smoked yummies.

If you want to do it simpler, then simply placing the AMNPS inside the smoker chamber can do low temperature smoking.

But cold smoking is between ambient and 100°, Warm is 100° to ~ 200°, And Hot is 200° and up.
As long as you hit the temperatures to kill the bacteria potentially available, you should be fine.
Here is the results of a simple Google search. Cold Smoking, Warm Smoking, and Hot Smoking Temperature Ranges.
And of course, opinions will vary. But those are my "Rule of Thumb". 
Shucks, the thermometers available for most of us are, *at best*, inaccurate. They are not calibrated, tested, or certified to be accurate. It's up to you to decide if a given unit is close enough to trust it.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 6, 2018)

Not sure if it was touched on or not now..but be prepared to spend around 50 bucks on thermal probes no matter what way you go. I got a Maverick set <Though one probe is busted and I need to replace it>. Even though I verified my MES smoker's built in probe, it's only off by 5 degrees...I barely use it. I prefer having that maverick. You can get cheaper ones then a maverick, it's just nice to have a high end good model that'll last years. <the Maverick probe I had died was a decade old and literally it was actually from being stored coiled up that made it break on me>.


----------



## irb75 (Sep 7, 2018)

is the bluetooth worth a damn on the MES?


----------



## irb75 (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone.  I believe I'll start with the MES 30 (or 40).  I based the decision on the following factors:

Electric seems like the safer play when leaving the unit unattended (on my deck) for a few hours (AMNPS-style).
The MES seems very popular here and most people love it.

Cleanup should be easy with no charcoal.
Don't have to open the door to add wood chips.

Cold and hot smoking should be possible with it.

Don't have to worry about refilling or keeping extra propane.
The bluetooth allows me to chase my kids around the house and keep tabs on the smoker.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 9, 2018)

irb75 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback everyone.  I believe I'll start with the MES 30 (or 40).  I based the decision on the following factors:
> 
> Electric seems like the safer play when leaving the unit unattended (on my deck) for a few hours (AMNPS-style).
> The MES seems very popular here and most people love it.
> ...


I don't see the point in bluetooth control. I just got the remote digital model and that thing has a 300 foot range. My MES is in my backyard on the patio, and I've already used it a yard over with out issue. 

I'd say just grab the 40 inch model at Fleetfarm. For the last 4 months when i go in, they got one of them on sale, and as summer is winding down, sales will pop up as they unload the overstock. Just remember you need an AMNPS to do cold smoking and to save headaches on smokes that'll take a while. <The ability to go to sleep as a Pork Butt does it's thing is so nice!>


----------



## irb75 (Sep 9, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I don't see the point in bluetooth control. I just got the remote digital model and that thing has a 300 foot range. My MES is in my backyard on the patio, and I've already used it a yard over with out issue.
> 
> I'd say just grab the 40 inch model at Fleetfarm. For the last 4 months when i go in, they got one of them on sale, and as summer is winding down, sales will pop up as they unload the overstock. Just remember you need an AMNPS to do cold smoking and to save headaches on smokes that'll take a while. <The ability to go to sleep as a Pork Butt does it's thing is so nice!>



I pretty much have my cell phone on me around the house so carrying the extra remote is not desirable.  The bluetooth _should _eliminate that if it works properly.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 9, 2018)

irb75 said:


> I pretty much have my cell phone on me around the house so carrying the extra remote is not desirable.  The bluetooth _should _eliminate that if it works properly.


Fair enough. The only thing I actually use my remote for is setting the temp. The built in probe isn't the best, so I don't go by it. <You'll discover that the actual unit display is hard to read..>


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 10, 2018)

Stay with the 40" not all things fit in the 30" without being trim like a full length of ribs.

Warren


----------



## irb75 (Sep 10, 2018)

Have any of you seen this before - the unit (MES40) is unable to power up around or under 32 degrees (eaa1 error)?  Seems we already talked about the meat probe/thermometer issues....

"Purchased a few months back, what a piece of junk. Meat probe isn't accurate at all. I have two other digital thermometers that are spot on and this one is 20 to 30 degrees off. And if it's below 32 degrees outside, forget it. Either you have to preheat the unit with a hair dryer, or it won't power up. Stupid eaa1 error code. It smokes fine once it starts going, but what a pain. Would buy a different product if I could have a do over."


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

irb75 said:


> Have any of you seen this before - the unit (MES40) is unable to power up around or under 32 degrees (eaa1 error)?  Seems we already talked about the meat probe/thermometer issues....
> 
> "Purchased a few months back, what a piece of junk. Meat probe isn't accurate at all. I have two other digital thermometers that are spot on and this one is 20 to 30 degrees off. And if it's below 32 degrees outside, forget it. Either you have to preheat the unit with a hair dryer, or it won't power up. Stupid eaa1 error code. It smokes fine once it starts going, but what a pain. Would buy a different product if I could have a do over."



I haven't had to try my MES in winter yet..since it's not even a year old. But there's a few people who talk about how to get around it. I theorize by putting the AMNPS in after lighting it, it'll work. On the other hand, how often do you plan to use the smoker in the snow? I don't plan to have mine out in the snow, I plan to have it right behind the garage and bring it in the garage to bring up to temp, then wheel it outside if I use it. I'm sure some one here has also found a work around by now to be fair.


----------



## irb75 (Sep 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I haven't had to try my MES in winter yet..since it's not even a year old. But there's a few people who talk about how to get around it. I theorize by putting the AMNPS in after lighting it, it'll work. On the other hand, how often do you plan to use the smoker in the snow? I don't plan to have mine out in the snow, I plan to have it right behind the garage and bring it in the garage to bring up to temp, then wheel it outside if I use it. I'm sure some one here has also found a work around by now to be fair.



It would not be easy for me to heat it up in the garage and then move it to the deck.  Those areas are too far away from one another.  I'd love to have it available to work during the winter months - I still get hungry!  If it only needs a "kick-start" to get going I'm sure I can manage that.  I'm curious to see what others have done.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

irb75 said:


> It would not be easy for me to heat it up in the garage and then move it to the deck.  Those areas are too far away from one another.  I'd love to have it available to work during the winter months - I still get hungry!  If it only needs a "kick-start" to get going I'm sure I can manage that.  I'm curious to see what others have done.


I mean to me, just needing to run a hair dryer over the sensor for a minute or two isn't a big deal you know? I'm actually thinking that putting the AMNPS when it's in the phase of being lit before you blow it out near the sensors would get it going. Maybe the newer MES don't have htis problem even. Alot of the headaches people mentioned are only on the early builds, I haven't had a single problem every one warned me about and thanks to BearCarver's knowledge I determined I have a newer one, a hybrid build, the best features of all previous ones etc.


----------



## AP514 (Sep 10, 2018)

Well, I just pulled the trigger on the Newer MES (linked in all the *MES* above. I scrolled down under price and it listed a NEWER model    ) $20 cheaper too....
I was also  looking at the same Spec as you are   **Space, Set and Forget (at times )
 It should arrive in the next few days. I will let you know how it goes.

AP514


----------



## jcollins (Sep 10, 2018)

Congratulations on the new smoker. I'm sure you will make plenty of great Q with that unit.


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 10, 2018)

Nice smoker choice.  Enjoy the addiction!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

The Addiction is real man!


----------



## irb75 (Sep 10, 2018)

AP514 said:


> Well, I just pulled the trigger on the Newer MES (linked in all the *MES* above. I scrolled down under price and it listed a NEWER model    ) $20 cheaper too....
> I was also  looking at the same Spec as you are   **Space, Set and Forget (at times )
> It should arrive in the next few days. I will let you know how it goes.
> 
> AP514



this one?


----------



## jcollins (Sep 10, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> The Addiction is real man!


VERY


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 10, 2018)

Re: the 32 degree issue. In the winter you can always just run it inside the garage with about 8.00 of innovation.







That's two mes 30's side by side with 3 inch dryer hose running out through the modified window.

At my old house I simply made a 2 loop "chain" out of zip ties and bought a coat hook. Install the coat hook into the door frame of the garage door, and hang your zip tie chain.

Then youre exhausting outside and your smoker is inside all toasty and warm.


----------



## irb75 (Sep 10, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> Re: the 32 degree issue. In the winter you can always just run it inside the garage with about 8.00 of innovation.
> 
> View attachment 375937
> 
> ...



#ADDICTION :)


----------



## AP514 (Sep 10, 2018)

irb75 said:


> this one?
> 
> View attachment 375929



yup that is the one...:)

I did not go in Blind..like you I searched these forums and...
1) I know about the CRAPPY  Bluetooth..No big deal as the selector works on unit
2) I also got a TP-20 temp..you can never have enough IMO (thinking of getting a thin lollipop one for ribs)
3) I will wait on the AMNPS...but most likely will get one( bases on the word here)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 10, 2018)

AP514 said:


> yup that is the one...:)
> 
> I did not go in Blind..like you I searched these forums and...
> 1) I know about the CRAPPY  Bluetooth..No big deal as the selector works on unit
> ...



With out the AMNPS you can't smoke meat under 225f. So no sausage making etc. Also I didn't have one at first and I still don't mind using chips at all. <To be fair apple chips make me open windows because the smell of that pure applewood TBS is amazing. So sweet smelling!> But when I know some thing will take 16+ hours? I put that in around 10 PM to Midnight and run that sucker with the AMNPS for smoke and sleep Lol.


----------



## Scott "Stu" Stewart (Sep 17, 2018)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I never used a WSM myself but started with a Brinkmann vertical water smoker. Similar design WAY less quality. The WSM is pretty much the head of the class for vertical water smokers. You will be very happy with that if you go in that direction. That being said, I would never consider giving up my OKJ Highland unless I could afford a high end horizontal offset. In the $500 range you are limited to some pretty good choices if you decided to go with an offset but you won't get near the quality construction and ease of use that you would get out of the WSM. For $300 you get the 22" version and can fit most any normal sized meat on that. My Brinkmann is 18" and I have few issues with fitting meat. Those extra four inches will make just about any cook so much easier for you. Now if you are willing to wait until the Christmas season then maybe you could stumble across a crazy deal like I found when I bought my OKJ at Walmart for $75 last December. If you aren't in a rush then I would suggest waiting until the December time frame on the off chance that whatever you choose might be on some kind of Winter clearance. Just my two cents.
> 
> George


I would agree entirely.  My next purchase will be the 22" WSM.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 17, 2018)

Scott "Stu" Stewart said:


> I would agree entirely.  My next purchase will be the 22" WSM.



You won't get any arguments on that choice from me. 

Chris


----------



## irb75 (Sep 19, 2018)

AP514 said:


> Well, I just pulled the trigger on the Newer MES (linked in all the *MES* above. I scrolled down under price and it listed a NEWER model    ) $20 cheaper too....
> I was also  looking at the same Spec as you are   **Space, Set and Forget (at times )
> It should arrive in the next few days. I will let you know how it goes.
> 
> AP514



How did things work out?  I'm going to order the 40 MES you specified as well.


----------



## irb75 (Sep 19, 2018)

Does anyone have a waterproof cover they can recommend for the 40 MES? The Masterbuilt version of the cover is specified for "indoor use only" which is totally absurd.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R3QSWP3XAF/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 19, 2018)

Large plastic trash bag will do in a pinch.

Chris


----------



## irb75 (Sep 19, 2018)

just ordered the 40 MES from Amazon:

Thanks everyone for helping in the selection process!  Can't wait to get started - hope to be good and ready for Thanksgiving.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 19, 2018)

irb75 Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## AP514 (Sep 21, 2018)

I am really liking mine..MES 40. I cooked 2 full racks of ribs on it the 1 try. They were Good...still trying to figure out the heat a bit.
1 rack was on the second lvl (same as the temp probe) but the 2nd rib rack was on the 3rd lvl and my TP-20 said it was 30F hotter than the LvL below. I know heat rises but how can I do multi racks of Ribs with such a big temp range from 1 lvl to the other.

This weekend I think beer can Chicken..got the Amnps in and want to try that out on them


----------



## irb75 (Sep 21, 2018)

AP514 said:


> I am really liking mine..MES 40. I cooked 2 full racks of ribs on it the 1 try. They were Good...still trying to figure out the heat a bit.
> 1 rack was on the second lvl (same as the temp probe) but the 2nd rib rack was on the 3rd lvl and my TP-20 said it was 30F hotter than the LvL below. I know heat rises but how can I do multi racks of Ribs with such a big temp range from 1 lvl to the other.
> 
> This weekend I think beer can Chicken..got the Amnps in and want to try that out on them



I will try some out this weekend and see how it goes with my unit.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2018)

AP514 said:


> I am really liking mine..MES 40. I cooked 2 full racks of ribs on it the 1 try. They were Good...still trying to figure out the heat a bit.
> 1 rack was on the second lvl (same as the temp probe) but the 2nd rib rack was on the 3rd lvl and my TP-20 said it was 30F hotter than the LvL below. I know heat rises but how can I do multi racks of Ribs with such a big temp range from 1 lvl to the other.
> 
> This weekend I think beer can Chicken..got the Amnps in and want to try that out on them



Glad to see you got the Good Model !!

If I'm using one rack, it is the second level.
If I'm using 2, it's #1 & #2.
If 3, #1, #2, #3.

I never use the bottom rack---Too close to the heating element.

Put your Therm probe where the largest amount of meat is.

Bear


----------



## AP514 (Sep 21, 2018)

Bearcarver said........
"If I'm using one rack, it is the second level.
If I'm using 2, it's #1 & #2.
If 3, #1, #2, #3.
I never use the bottom rack---Too close to the heating element."


Is not the #1 rack the bottom rack ?


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

irb75 said:


> just ordered the 40 MES from Amazon:
> 
> Thanks everyone for helping in the selection process!  Can't wait to get started - hope to be good and ready for Thanksgiving.


You won't be disappointed!


----------



## AP514 (Sep 21, 2018)

Test


----------



## irb75 (Sep 21, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> You won't be disappointed!



I think its important to let everyone know that if you are worried about ordering from Amazon (shipping damage)...this unit was delivered in good condition.  It was packaged fairly well with styrofoam inserts with reinforced rubber corners (to address non-team lift situations....being polite).  No apparent shipping damage - even though the outer cardboard box had taken some rough treatment.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

irb75 said:


> I think its important to let everyone know that if you are worried about ordering from Amazon (shipping damage)...this unit was delivered in good condition.  It was packaged fairly well with styrofoam inserts with reinforced rubber corners (to address non-team lift situations....being polite).  No apparent shipping damage - even though the outer cardboard box had taken some rough treatment.


Thats the standard packaging for MES. Which says alot about their current level of professionalism.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2018)

AP514 said:


> Bearcarver said........
> "If I'm using one rack, it is the second level.
> If I'm using 2, it's #1 & #2.
> If 3, #1, #2, #3.
> ...




LOL---I start at the top, like I read. Top is first.
If you have meat that drips, #1 drips onto #2, #2 drips onto #3, etc, etc.

Bear


----------



## AP514 (Sep 22, 2018)

LOL , I build from the bottom up #1 then #2 stacks on #1 ,#3 on #2 ect...Good thing we cleared that up  ;)


So my 2 racks of ribs would have been on your LvL #2 and #3 (#3 is where the MES  cabinet temp sensor is)


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2018)

AP514 said:


> LOL , I build from the bottom up #1 then #2 stacks on #1 ,#3 on #2 ect...Good thing we cleared that up  ;)
> 
> 
> So my 2 racks of ribs would have been on your LvL #2 and #3 (#3 is where the MES  cabinet temp sensor is)




Any time you see a comment from me that mentions which rack I'm talking about it will be from top to bottom. I think just about everybody on here uses that order.

However the first thing you should do is forget about what the MES Temp sensor (near #3 of a 4 rack MES) says.
Put your "TP-20" probe about 3" from the main portion of the meat you're smoking, and go by that. Adjust your MES controls to get that Therm to read the temp you want the meat to be in.

Bear


----------



## Ben58 (Sep 23, 2018)

irb75 said:


> Does anyone have a waterproof cover they can recommend for the 40 MES? The Masterbuilt version of the cover is specified for "indoor use only" which is totally absurd.  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/R3QSWP3XAF/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


I highly recommend this.


----------



## irb75 (Sep 23, 2018)

Ben58 said:


> I highly recommend this.



not seeing the product


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2018)

Ben58 said:


> I highly recommend this.




That one Says "water resistant".
My MES cover is water resistant too, but I would never set in out without a roof over it, in the rain or snow.

You need a "Water Proof" for that.

Bear


----------



## Ben58 (Sep 24, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> That one Says "water resistant".
> My MES cover is water resistant too, but I would never set in out without a roof over it, in the rain or snow.
> 
> You need a "Water Proof" for that.
> ...


Straight from the description : UNICOOK Heavy Duty Waterproof Electric Smoker Cover. I bought the same one and it definitely is water proof.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2018)

Ben58 said:


> Straight from the description : UNICOOK Heavy Duty Waterproof Electric Smoker Cover. I bought the same one and it definitely is water proof.




OK--My Fault---I looked at the pictures on the left.
If you open the one Thumbnail up, it shows a picture of it & it says "Water Resistant".
I guess it can be both Water Resistant & Waterproof, which would make it Good to go.

Bear


----------



## irb75 (Sep 24, 2018)

Ben58 said:


> Straight from the description : UNICOOK Heavy Duty Waterproof Electric Smoker Cover. I bought the same one and it definitely is water proof.



awesome just ordered one - thanks


----------



## Jonok (Apr 20, 2022)

I’ve had several MES 40 iterations, and have been generally happy.  There are a lot of people on this board who have spent a lot of time ironing out the kinks that Masterbuilt designed in to the smoker, (including me), but out of the box, they can certainly produce a fine product.  With a few mods, an even better one.
I haven’t worn one out in a while, and I’ve noticed that there are a bunch of gripes from guys on the board about current customer service, but up until I started heavily modifying mine, I went through one about every 2 years. (Kept them covered outside as a general rule) 
I always got excellent service from the company during the initial year and, since I sprung for the $30 or so for the Sams Club extended warranty, when I finally managed to use one to death, I got a check back for my purchase price (and went out and bought another)
I went through 3 of them for a grand expenditure of $90, plus the initial purchase price of around $300 and I still have the 4th in the original series.  That one doesn’t get used much anymore (because Ibuilt a great big electric,)but it still works great when I need to do a little cook.


----------

